# iSheep lol



## The Coastal Craftsman

Check this out. Its amazing what kind of hold apple have over people. they really would buy the same phone again thinking its a new one even though they own it already :blink:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rdIWKytq_q4


----------



## WarriorWithWood

The new apple phone was a complete let down, there's nothing new. The "new" screen had me looking forward to it but they only went to a 4", they needed to go 4.3 or 4.5 at least. I'll stick with my Note.


----------



## angus242

Still funny though. For years Apple _tells_ you that 3.5" is what you _need_. Now you all of the sudden _need_ 4". Oh and BTW, now you don't _need_ a big connector that all of your Apple products have used for 6+ years. Now you _need_ a small "lightning" connector. And if you want this new connector to your on your old accessories, you _need_ to purchase an adapter.


----------



## WarriorWithWood

The words "adapter not included" should be good enough to earn them a million dollars.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

its being called the iphone 4SS or iphone 4S 2 by a lot of the industry. the crazy thing is 95% of people with a iphone 4S will get it because its the new Apple phone to have. they are only just bring out stuff that was on phones over a year ago from other brands. The new 5th icon feature is pathetic as you have been able to do that jailbroken for over 3 years! big big let down again. what them fly of shelves though.


----------



## WarriorWithWood

I think the ipod nano was the only thing worthwhile out of the whole deal.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

angus242 said:


> Still funny though. For years Apple _tells_ you that 3.5" is what you _need_. Now you all of the sudden _need_ 4". Oh and BTW, now you don't _need_ a big connector that all of your Apple products have used for 6+ years. Now you _need_ a small "lightning" connector. And if you want this new connector to your on your old accessories, you _need_ to purchase an adapter.


Same old same old with them. Like you say the larger screen deal was never gonna happen but they had to do something to keep up. They always used to go on about how much better the connector they used was than the other micro usb connections yet they go to a very similer connector and give it some stupid ass name. :no:

I'm embarrassed to use my iphone in public lol


----------



## CHRenewal

I love it!!:clap:




I own Apple stock!:clap::thumbup::clap::thumbup:


----------



## WarriorWithWood

Its also kinda tough justifying $300 for an iPod touch when you can get a Nexus 7 for $199.


----------



## CHRenewal

WarriorWithWood said:


> Its also kinda tough justifying $300 for an iPod touch when you can get a Nexus 7 for $199.


Because the Apple's are better products than the Nexus.. It's just like someone hiring us for their work or getting someone on CL:whistling


----------



## angus242

CHRenewal said:


> Because the Apple's are better products than the Nexus.


According to whom?


----------



## CHRenewal

angus242 said:


> According to whom?


According to me.


----------



## WarriorWithWood

it's all a matter of opinion, the Nexus spanks it in every spec except the rear camera.


----------



## CHRenewal

WarriorWithWood said:


> it's all a matter of opinion, the Nexus spanks it in every spec except the rear camera.


Yes you are right, it is all opinion, I think overall Nexus is getting the dunce hat in the corner.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

CHRenewal said:


> Because the Apple's are better products than the Nexus.. It's just like someone hiring us for their work or getting someone on CL:whistling


Nope they ain't better. they are old tech wrap up in a shiny case and the same old OS they have had ever since the first iphone come out. They are lucky they are even in the same league as smart phones as its about as dumb as a smart phone can be. Your example would be the other way around as the Iphones are unskilled over priced low spec products.

Apple have to steal OS upgrades that were on Cydia 3 years ago because they aint got any ideas of their own. all Apple have ever done is steal.

http://visual.ly/braun-or-apple


----------



## CHRenewal

BCConstruction said:


> Nope they ain't better. they are old tech wrap up in a shiny case and the same old OS they have had ever since the first iphone come out. They are lucky they are even in the same league as smart phones as its about as dumb as a smart phone can be. Your example would be the other way around as the Iphones are unskilled over priced low spec products.
> 
> Apple have to steal OS upgradesa that were on Cydia 3 years ago because they aint got any ideas of their own. all Apple have ever done is steal.
> 
> http://visual.ly/braun-or-apple


Let's NOT forget Apple created the smartphones we now use...everybody else IS a follower. These other people are always playing ketchup:laughing:


----------



## CHRenewal

Isn't Braun a coffemaker!!! Everybody I know uses a Braun smartphone:blink:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

CHRenewal said:


> Let's NOT forget Apple created the smartphones we now use...everybody else IS a follower. These other people are always playing ketchup:laughing:


Wrong again. Apple were late into the smart phone game. i was running windows smart phones a long time gefore apple even had the iphone drawn up. 

You need go read some more about Apple. Next you will tell us they invented the mouse and the MP3 player :laughing:


----------



## CHRenewal

BCConstruction said:


> Wrong again. Apple were late into the smart phone game. i was running windows smart phones a long time gefore apple even had the iphone drawn up.
> 
> You need go read some more about Apple. Next you will tell us they invented the mouse[/I] and the MP3 player :laughing:


Wrong...the key phrase is...."_smartphones we now use_....Were you making all those smartphone moves by touching the screen!!!:no:

Just admit it Apple is the leader and everybody else is the follower:thumbup:


----------



## MALCO.New.York

Crapple iPhune is on its way out.

People are catching on. FINALLY!

The Sheeple have been Fleeced long enough!


This should mean you CH! Wake up!


----------



## CHRenewal

Apple Rules:thumbsup:


----------



## angus242

CHRenewal said:


> Just admit it Apple is the leader and everybody else is the follower:thumbup:


I wish I could smoke crack on Thursdays


----------



## CHRenewal

angus242 said:


> I wish I could smoke crack on Thursdays


Crack is whack......Deportes Si..Drogas No.....:laughing:


----------



## tileman2000

I thought Al Gore invented Apple...the internet and the invention of the wheel.


----------



## WarriorWithWood

CHRenewal said:


> Wrong...the key phrase is...."_smartphones we now use_....*Were you making all those smartphone moves by touching the screen*!!!:no:
> 
> Just admit it Apple is the leader and everybody else is the follower:thumbup:


Why yes, yes we were. Windows CE was all touch screen operated. 

Apple hasn't done anything innovative with their OS since they first coded it. (unless you consider Siri innovative ) They made it bigger, clearer,and brighter, but it's the same old OS. Does that sound familiar? COUGH...Blackberry...COUGH.

Face it, without Steve at the helm you might as well sell the stock, I give it 5 years before the stock is worth half of what it is today.


----------



## CHRenewal

tileman2000 said:


> I thought Al Gore invented Apple...the internet and the invention of the wheel.


and Fire.............


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

CHRenewal said:


> Apple Rules:thumbsup:


The only thing Apple rules are isheep


----------



## CHRenewal

WarriorWithWood said:


> Why yes, yes we were. Windows CE was all touch screen operated.
> 
> Apple hasn't done anything innovative with their OS since they first coded it. (unless you consider Siri innovative ) They made it bigger, clearer,and brighter, but it's the same old OS. Does that sound familiar? COUGH...Blackberry...COUGH.
> 
> Face it, without Steve at the helm you might as well sell the stock, I give it 5 years before the stock is worth half of what it is today.


".....In 2007, Apple Inc. introduced the original iPhone, the first mobile phones to use a multi-touch interface. The iPhone was notable for its use of a large touchscreen for direct finger input as its main means of interaction, instead of a stylus, keyboard, and/or keypad as typical for smartphones at the time...."

"....In 2001, Microsoft announced its Windows CE Pocket PC OS would be offered as "Microsoft Windows Powered Smartphone 2002."[30] _*Microsoft originally defined its Windows Smartphone products as lacking a touchscreen*_ and offering a lower screen resolution compared to its sibling Pocket PC devices...."

Nuff Said....Apple Rules....People been telling me to sell that Apple stock since it hit $100.00...LOL


----------



## angus242

Apple even had to steal the name, "iPhone".


----------



## CHRenewal

angus242 said:


> Apple even had to steal the name, "iPhone".


From who?


----------



## angus242

CHRenewal said:


> ".....In *2007*, Apple Inc. introduced the original iPhone, the first mobile phones to use a multi-touch interface. The iPhone was notable for its use of a large touchscreen for direct finger input as its main means of interaction, instead of a stylus, keyboard, and/or keypad as typical for smartphones at the time...."
> 
> "....In *2001*, Microsoft announced its Windows CE Pocket PC OS would be offered as "Microsoft Windows Powered Smartphone 2002."[30] _*Microsoft originally defined its Windows Smartphone products as lacking a touchscreen*_ and offering a lower screen resolution compared to its sibling Pocket PC devices...."


A lot happened in those 6 years.


----------



## CHRenewal

angus242 said:


> A lot happened in those 6 years.


Yes Apple became the leader and CE..........


----------



## Greg from K/W

From these guys'

http://www.zdnet.com/blog/btl/cisco-sues-apple-over-the-iphone-name/4266


----------



## angus242

Greg from K/W said:


> From these guys'
> 
> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/btl/cisco-sues-apple-over-the-iphone-name/4266


Yep, under the Linksys name.


----------



## Greg from K/W

Damn too late again


----------



## Munsen00

WarriorWithWood said:


> it's all a matter of opinion, the Nexus spanks it in every spec except the rear camera.


Music, iTunes is convenient.


----------



## angus242

and limiting and bloated...


----------



## Munsen00

Works on my 4 devices. Pretty straight forward, no limits here, always away round.


----------



## angus242

You drank the koolaid and you're happy. Great. Doesn't mean that there aren't better options on other devices. There are.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Munsen00 said:


> Music, iTunes is convenient.


iTunes is bloatware. There are many other ways to get music that are better quality, cheaper, faster and a lot easier to use.


----------



## Kent Whitten

Apple kicks ass as a business. Marketing to the mindless masses. 

But their products bite some serious ass.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

CHRenewal said:


> ".....In 2007, Apple Inc. introduced the original iPhone, the first mobile phones to use a multi-touch interface. The iPhone was notable for its use of a large touchscreen for direct finger input as its main means of interaction, instead of a stylus, keyboard, and/or keypad as typical for smartphones at the time...."
> 
> "....In 2001, Microsoft announced its Windows CE Pocket PC OS would be offered as "Microsoft Windows Powered Smartphone 2002."[30] _*Microsoft originally defined its Windows Smartphone products as lacking a touchscreen*_ and offering a lower screen resolution compared to its sibling Pocket PC devices...."
> 
> Nuff Said....Apple Rules....People been telling me to sell that Apple stock since it hit $100.00...LOL



You had to leave out over 5 years of devices to try and make it look like it was the first smart phone :blink:


----------



## CHRenewal

Greg from K/W said:


> From these guys'
> 
> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/btl/cisco-sues-apple-over-the-iphone-name/4266


Anybody can accuse anybody of anything....now perhaps Apple used it but as the article mentioned they were in negotiations to be able to use it. That means Cisco was interested in allowing Apple that name. Maybe Apple did jump the gun, but I am sure they paid for it as well. Cisco was left in the dust and Apple took the lead. Who uses Cisco smartphones? 

You may not like Apple, could be jealousy maybe?? Maybe not?? But you can't say that they don't dominate the market and provide the best product today!!

Samsung ripped off Apple and is going to payup too. 

I'm not saying these guys are saints, but do you think Microsooft or Google or anybody is?? 

The FACTS are that Apple owns and dominates this market and there is a reason for it...Better product for a better experience...all others are copiers today...


----------



## Munsen00

BCConstruction said:


> iTunes is bloatware. There are many other ways to get music that are better quality, cheaper, faster and a lot easier to use.


Faster than hearing it on the radio, and shazam it, now it's on all my devices. Wow, seems fast. Opinions that's all, we all have, like you know what else, don't act like one.


----------



## angus242

CHRenewal said:


> Apple owns and dominates this market and there is a reason for it...


iSheep. We all know this. That's the title of the thread :laughing:

baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## CHRenewal

BCConstruction said:


> You had to leave out over 5 years of devices to try and make it look like it was the first smart phone :blink:


Am I talking to a brick wall???


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

CHRenewal said:


> Anybody can accuse anybody of anything....now perhaps Apple used it but as the article mentioned they were in negotiations to be able to use it. That means Cisco was interested in allowing Apple that name. Maybe Apple did jump the gun, but I am sure they paid for it as well. Cisco was left in the dust and Apple took the lead. Who uses Cisco smartphones?
> 
> You may not like Apple, could be jealousy maybe?? Maybe not?? But you can't say that they don't dominate the market and provide the best product today!!
> 
> Samsung ripped off Apple and is going to payup too.
> 
> I'm not saying these guys are saints, but do you think Microsooft or Google or anybody is??
> 
> The FACTS are that Apple owns and dominates this market and there is a reason for it...Better product for a better experience...all others are copiers today...


So seeings your such an expert what makes the iPhone better than any other phone on the market and if it's such a good phone why does it have to be jailbroken to make it do what other phones do out the box? If its so great why a need for a massive jailbreaking scene?


----------



## angus242

Munsen00 said:


> Faster than hearing it on the radio, and shazam it, now it's on all my devices. Wow, seems fast. Opinions that's all, we all have, like you know what else, don't act like one.


How is mentioning other apps/products that are more versatile than another being an ass? :blink:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Munsen00 said:


> Faster than hearing it on the radio, and shazam it, now it's on all my devices. Wow, seems fast. Opinions that's all, we all have, like you know what else, don't act like one.


Try spotify. It's a lot cheaper and it's a lot better software.


----------



## angus242

CHRenewal said:


> Anybody can accuse anybody of anything....now perhaps Apple used it but as the article mentioned they were in negotiations to be able to use it. That means Cisco was interested in allowing Apple that name.


But Apple didn't invent it, they just bought it. See the trend here?

Or maybe you think they invented the rectangular device with rounded corners too :laughing:


----------



## CHRenewal

angus242 said:


> You drank the koolaid and you're happy. Great. Doesn't mean that there aren't better options on other devices. There are.


You have zero idea what I know or don't know. You have some reason you don't like Apple and therefore call it koolaid. My experience is empirical with Apple. I never said that others did not have good or even better features only that Apple's are better overall. Perhaps you have had some koolaid somewhere.


----------



## CHRenewal

angus242 said:


> But Apple didn't invent it, they just bought it. See the trend here?
> 
> Or maybe you think they invented the rectangular device with rounded corners too :laughing:


What does it matter who invented what. What matters is who took it and made a better product for you and me!! Xerox created the personal PC but had zero idea of what it could be. Jobs did. Thus the PC experience you had since the mid-80's.

Apple is just a better product than anything else out there.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Looks like they got slapped with this one recently too. Guess its not on the iPhone 5. 

http://news.cnet.com/8301-13579_3-5...with-lawsuit-over-noise-canceling-technology/


----------



## angus242

CHRenewal said:


> You have zero idea what I know or don't know.


I know you think shiny Apple products are the best. That's all I need to know. :walkman:


----------



## CHRenewal

BCConstruction said:


> So seeings your such an expert what makes the iPhone better than any other phone on the market and if it's such a good phone why does it have to be jailbroken to make it do what other phones do out the box? If its so great why a need for a massive jailbreaking scene?


That's a whole other issue when it comes to propriety. I'm on your side there. But as an overall experience and functionality, Apple is the Best!!


----------



## angus242

CHRenewal said:


> What does it matter who invented what. What matters is who took it and made a better product for you and me!!


Then why is Apple all sue-happy now? Could they be scared others are producing better products than them?


----------



## WarriorWithWood

More proof that apple owners are sheep. :laughing:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

CHRenewal said:


> What does it matter who invented what. What matters is who took it and made a better product for you and me!! Xerox created the personal PC but had zero idea of what it could be. Jobs did. Thus the PC experience you had since the mid-80's.
> 
> Apple is just a better product than anything else out there.


You not gonna tell us why then? What I have found with most apple users is they act like they are geeks and know every thing about electronics yet they only know what apple have told them. So please explain to us what make the iPhone better than all the other phones out?


----------



## WarriorWithWood

angus242 said:


> Then why is Apple all sue-happy now? Could they be scared others are producing better products than them?


Yup, they KNOW Samsung is putting out better products for MUCH less.


----------



## CHRenewal

angus242 said:


> I know you think shiny Apple products are the best. That's all I need to know. :walkman:


Has nothing to do with the shiny...but that could be why you don't like them!!

It's about the functionality. If that was your criteria, you would like them too.


----------



## CHRenewal

BCConstruction said:


> You not gonna tell us why then? What I have found with most apple users is they act like they are geeks and know every thing about electronics yet they only know what apple have told them. So please explain to us what make the iPhone better than all the other phones out?


It's functionality and capabilities!!! Any other questions?


----------



## angus242

CHRenewal said:


> Has nothing to do with the shiny...but that could be why you don't like them!!
> 
> It's about the functionality. If that was your criteria, you would like them too.


That's exactly why I won't own an Apple product; _*THE LIMITED FUNCTIONALITY!*_!!!!!!!!


----------



## angus242

CHRenewal said:


> It's functionality and capabilities!!! Any other questions?


You just got done admitting that the iSheep phone capabilities are only expanded when jailbroken :blink:


----------



## CHRenewal

Kent Whitten said:


> Apple kicks ass as a business. Marketing to the mindless masses.
> 
> But their products bite some serious ass.


I agree they know how to sell their stuff, but you cannot seriously say with a straight face that their products bite some serious ass. They have functionality up the whazoo...now if you want to talk about propriety issues then I got issues.


----------



## CHRenewal

angus242 said:


> That's exactly why I won't own an Apple product; _*THE LIMITED FUNCTIONALITY!*_!!!!!!!!


But the functionality is phenomenal!! You can argue it needs more, but you can't say it has no good functionality. Propriety is a business decision you don't like, but the technology and what it can do is exceptional. 

Why do you like MS, it has proprietary limitations too.


----------



## WarriorWithWood

CHRenewal said:


> It's about the functionality. If that was your criteria, you would like them too.


no I wouldn't. I have a Samsung Note. I like the large screen for surfing the web. I've had 4G LTE service for a year now, I have a pen so I can sign documents with a "real" signature, I can also sketch drawings for take off's, I have an extended battery so I don't have to charge daily, I have the much better Google navigation, and I have a higher resolution. 

My note has FAR more functionality then the new iPhone and it's a year old.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

CHRenewal said:


> Has nothing to do with the shiny...but that could be why you don't like them!!
> 
> It's about the functionality. If that was your criteria, you would like them too.


 Functionality :blink: they are the most gimped smart phones made :blink:

Right this second I'm trying to add a picture to an email I'm writing on my iPhone yet it don't allow it. 

I can't even change the look of the icons or the layout. Can't evn add more icons to the dock. Can't make FaceTime calls over 3G, can't delete apps I don't want which they think I need, can't use my volume button as a change track button, can't animate my lock screen, cant use it as a USB drive, cant plug hard drives into it, cant dim the screen to low enough levels, can't launch apps from lock screen, can't tether unless I pay money, can't access full websites and have to deal with mobile sites can't backup the phone without iTunes etc etc the list goes on. I could be on here for 3 hrs typing what the other phones let you do out the box which the iPhone can't.


----------



## angus242

I didn't say it wasn't good, I said it was limited.

Can you show me an iOS device that has 4G, a 4.3" display with a physical keyboard that I can install a 3rd party construction calculator app and display my company's logo as the wallpaper?


----------



## CHRenewal

angus242 said:


> You just got done admitting that the iSheep phone capabilities are only expanded when jailbroken :blink:


You Anti-ISheeples don't like it because it is so dominant!? Proprietary locking is a business decision. Its ok that you don't like it, Either do I, but that doesn't negate the superiority of the product. it is an annoyance, not a reason for hatred.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

CHRenewal said:


> It's functionality and capabilities!!! Any other questions?


What functions and capabilitys exactly? I'm curious as you seem to be an expert :whistling


----------



## angus242

BCConstruction said:


> I can't even change the look of the icons or the layout. Can't evn add more icons to the dock. Can't make FaceTime calls over 3G, can't delete apps I don't want which they think I need, can't use my volume button as a change track button, can't animate my lock screen, cant use it as a USB drive, cant plug hard drives into it, cant dim the screen to low enough levels, can't launch apps from lock screen, can't tether unless I pay money, can't access full websites and have to deal with mobile sites can't backup the phone without iTunes etc etc the list goes on. I could be on here for 3 hrs typing what the other phones let you do out the box which the iPhone can't.



All that from someone who actually owns one. Can't argue with that :laughing:


----------



## CHRenewal

BCConstruction said:


> Functionality :blink: they are the most gimped smart phones made :blink:
> 
> Right this second I'm trying to add a picture to an email I'm writing on my iPhone yet it don't allow it.
> 
> I can't even change the look of the icons or the layout. Can't evn add more icons to the dock. Can't make FaceTime calls over 3G, can't delete apps I don't want which they think I need, can't use my volume button as a change track button, can't animate my lock screen, cant use it as a USB drive, cant plug hard drives into it, cant dim the screen to low enough levels, can't launch apps from lock screen, can't tether unless I pay money, can't access full websites and have to deal with mobile sites can't backup the phone without iTunes etc etc the list goes on. I could be on here for 3 hrs typing what the other phones let you do out the box which the iPhone can't.


Dude, you hate iPhones but you are using one!!!! I send pics all the time. Perhaps it's user error....


----------



## angus242

CHRenewal said:


> that doesn't negate the superiority of the product. it is an annoyance, not a reason for hatred.


The _popularity_ of the product has no bearing on my opinions of it and it's not an annoyance to me; it's the reason I wouldn't buy one.


----------



## CHRenewal

angus242 said:


> I didn't say it wasn't good, I said it was limited.
> 
> Can you show me an iOS device that has 4G, a 4.3" display with a physical keyboard that I can install a 3rd party construction calculator app and display my company's logo as the wallpaper?


That's my whole point Apple are superior and dominant, but yes limited due to a business decision. What isn't????


----------



## angus242

I never thought of limiting as superior :blink:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

CHRenewal said:


> Dude, you hate iPhones but you are using one!!!! I send pics all the time. Perhaps it's user error....


The only reason I have one is because I can jailbreak it. If I couldn't it would be the last phone I would buy. The reason I have one is so that I can FaceTime my familey in the UK over 3G at no costs and my wife is able to see our boy when she's at work. FaceTime over 3G with 3G unrestrictor works very well but then again that only works with a jailbreak.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

angus242 said:


> I never thought of limiting as superior :blink:


Superior for my grandma and me mum who ain't got the first clue how to use a TV remote yet can use a iPhone because it has less functions than a TV remote :laughing:


----------



## CHRenewal

angus242 said:


> The _popularity_ of the product has no bearing on my opinions of it and it's not an annoyance to me; it's the reason I wouldn't buy one.


What is the reason you wouldn't buy one? Have you ever had one? If not, then it is hard to pass judgement on something you have never used.


----------



## angus242

CHRenewal said:


> What is the reason you wouldn't buy one?


I keep telling you, _limited functionality_.

Apple tells you what you need. I like to decide for myself what I need. A 3.5" screen? Really? I've had over 4" display for about 3 years. If Sprint ever decides to carry the Note, I'll have a 5.5" display. Apple can suck my elbow for trying to tell me all I need is a 3.5" display.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

CHRenewal said:


> Dude, you hate iPhones but you are using one!!!! I send pics all the time. Perhaps it's user error....


I send pics all the time to. But you can't add a pic to a email when your writing the email. Try it your self. There's a jailbreak that allows you to do it so it can be worked around but if you have standard iPhone good luck adding a pic to a email. Kind of a silly thing for a smart phone not to let you do don't ya think.


----------



## WarriorWithWood

BCConstruction said:


> Functionality :blink: they are the most gimped smart phones made :blink:
> 
> Right this second I'm trying to add a picture to an email I'm writing on my iPhone yet it don't allow it.
> 
> I can't even change the look of the icons or the layout.
> I use Go Launcher and I can make it look any way I like.
> 
> Can't evn add more icons to the dock.
> Go Launcher allows you to shrink the icons and fit as many as you like.
> 
> Can't make FaceTime calls over 3G,
> I use Skype for that.
> 
> can't delete apps I don't want which they think I need, can't use my volume button as a change track button,
> Easily done with winamp
> 
> can't animate my lock screen,
> I can make it look any way I like.
> 
> cant use it as a USB drive,
> Comes with that from factory
> 
> cant plug hard drives into it,
> Can use 64gig SD card
> 
> cant dim the screen to low enough levels, can't launch apps from lock screen,
> Easily done
> 
> can't tether unless I pay money,
> Easily done without rooting.
> 
> can't access full websites and have to deal with mobile sites
> Chrome has a check box for either style.
> 
> 
> can't backup the phone without iTunes
> I use Titanium Backup Pro to automatically backup entire phone to SD card daily.
> 
> 
> etc etc the list goes on. I could be on here for 3 hrs typing what the other phones let you do out the box which the iPhone can't.


It seems Android is MUCH better at doing what you WANT to do instead of finding work arounds to try and accomplish the same thing.


----------



## Ninjaframer

BCConstruction said:


> The only reason I have one is because I can jailbreak it. If I couldn't it would be the last phone I would buy. The reason I have one is so that I can FaceTime my familey in the UK over 3G at no costs and my wife is able to see our boy when she's at work. FaceTime over 3G with 3G unrestrictor works very well but then again that only works with a jailbreak.


How do you jail break an iPhone? Please use small words, im a 
Techno-dunce


----------



## CHRenewal

angus242 said:


> I never thought of limiting as superior :blink:


Its only limiting to you because you want to run whatever app you want on it and Apple wants to control that and that is a good reason for not liking that aspect, but who does give you everything you want in capabilities?

Anyways, I like Apple and believe they are the best but could also be better...


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

WarriorWithWood said:


> It seems Android is MUCH better at doing what you WANT to do instead of finding work arounds to try and accomplish the same thing.


Exactly you shouldnt have to jailbreak to get them basic features. But for most hipsters or old people the phone works fine. All they do is make calls, take pictures with instagram and text so it's a perfect phone.


----------



## Munsen00

angus242 said:


> iSheep. We all know this. That's the title of the thread :laughing:
> 
> baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


Wait sheeple, sounds like there is more of you with out isheep? What gives? Not very convincing. Oh, you like windows, that's right. Must use explorer, cause it's da best...


----------



## angus242

CHRenewal said:


> Its only limiting to you because you want to run whatever app you want on it


Dude, you are not open to hearing the many limitations that have been laid out for you in this thread alone.

I 100% admit the iPhone seems to work very well because of all the limitations on it. I started with Android back in the 1.5 version days and it was a tough road, no doubt. Don't forget, Apple is about to introduce their 6th-gen OS while Android has their 4th just hitting main stream,

Your choice of buying an iPhone is color and storage; that's it. Sorry, I don't not like that and will not buy an iOS device because of these restrictions.


----------



## angus242

Munsen00 said:


> Wait sheeple, sounds like there is more of you with out isheep? What gives? Not very convincing. Oh, you like windows, that's right. Must use explorer, cause it's da best...


Douchey. Very douchey.


----------



## Munsen00

BCConstruction said:


> Try spotify. It's a lot cheaper and it's a lot better software.


Have it, use it. I like music, what can I say, sometimes convenience dictates.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Android for me. My wife and kids are dedicated isheep however.


----------



## Ninjaframer

Are not apple computers the best of the best? I thought iMacs were supposed to be top o the line.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Ninjaframer said:


> Are not apple computers the best of the best? I thought iMacs were supposed to be top o the line.


No matter what you have it will suck in 6 months.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Munsen00 said:


> Have it, use it. I like music, what can I say, sometimes convenience dictates.


How much would it cost you to download 300 songs a day? Costs me about $0.31 and I can also stream the music or store it local on the device if I have over 64gb of music. iTunes is looking at making a competitor to spotify but they will take a massive loss as they currently make a killing on music though iTunes. Times are changing and Apples lack of features on iTunes is gonna bite them in the ass.


----------



## angus242

Ninjaframer said:


> Are not apple computers the best of the best? I thought iMacs were supposed to be top o the line.


For certain tasks, they have been. Lately, not so much. Like any OS, you are limited by the applications/programs that are developed for it. A decade ago, a/v developers used Apple OS for their programs. Some of those have not been ported over. 

With today's standards, I think there is very little gap between Apple, Windows and Linux. It's a matter of available programs that determine what you buy. I'd have a hard time buying a MacBook Pro for $1600 when all I need is a $300 Chromebook.


----------



## CHRenewal

WarriorWithWood said:


> no I wouldn't. I have a Samsung Note. I like the large screen for surfing the web. I've had 4G LTE service for a year now, I have a pen so I can sign documents with a "real" signature, I can also sketch drawings for take off's, I have an extended battery so I don't have to charge daily, I have the much better Google navigation, and I have a higher resolution.
> 
> My note has FAR more functionality then the new iPhone and it's a year old.


You're right there are some functionalities that we use in the profession that are not as good as other tablets, but I still will use the iphone over any other phone. Even though I do have an iPad, I recognize other features would make it the only one I would use. But as far as phones, Apple's rule. I don't see the proprietary issues as a big hinderance as they have plenty of options. You can get a construction calculator app or your iPhone Angus.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Ninjaframer said:


> Are not apple computers the best of the best? I thought iMacs were supposed to be top o the line.


To be honest they are just normal PC's now. They use the same CPU's and the same graphics cards, same ram etc etc but made to their sizes and dimensions so it's not easy to upgrade. If both a windows system and OSX system had the same Hardware they would be almost identical in performance but the PC will be about half the price. Plus upgrading or modding your pc is much much cheaper plus overclocking it is cheap and simple if ya know what ya doing so then you can be 10-20% faster than the Apple system. You can even run OSX on a windows machine. I tried it it didnt like e way the system worked. It wasn't intuitive like windows.


----------



## Munsen00

BCConstruction said:


> How much would it cost you to download 300 songs a day? Costs me about $0.31 and I can also stream the music or store it local on the device if I have over 64gb of music. iTunes is looking at making a competitor to spotify but they will take a massive loss as they currently make a killing on music though iTunes. Times are changing and Apples lack of features on iTunes is gonna bite them in the ass.


I "acquire" mine, put on CPU, then iTunes. If I don't wanna pay alot. Other times driving down the road-shazam-itunes


----------



## angus242

CHRenewal said:


> You can get a construction calculator app or your iPhone Angus.


How about that 4.3" display? The 4G? The company logo wallpaper?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

CHRenewal said:


> You're right there are some functionalities that we use in the profession that are not as good as other tablets, but I still will use the iphone over any other phone. Even though I do have an iPad, I recognize other features would make it the only one I would use. But as far as phones, Apple's rule. I don't see the proprietary issues as a big hinderance as they have plenty of options. You can get a construction calculator app or your iPhone Angus.


You still ain't answered my question. Why do they "rule" what exactly are they doing what makes them "rule"? It's a serious question.


----------



## CHRenewal

angus242 said:


> Dude, you are not open to hearing the many limitations that have been laid out for you in this thread alone.
> 
> I 100% admit the iPhone seems to work very well because of all the limitations on it. I started with Android back in the 1.5 version days and it was a tough road, no doubt. Don't forget, Apple is about to introduce their 6th-gen OS while Android has their 4th just hitting main stream,
> 
> Your choice of buying an iPhone is color and storage; that's it. Sorry, I don't not like that and will not buy an iOS device because of these restrictions.


Brother, I've HEARD every lame excuse used in this thread to why you don't like iPhone. You have NEVER even had one, so how can you say you don't like them??? I have never used an Android, so I have no idea if its better or not. But I have used iPhone's and there has not been any reason to try the Android. At least try an iPhone before you bash them and call people ISheep....come on now...You don't like them because they are the number one phone...just admit it...too shiny for you...the Android are pretty shiny too:laughing:


----------



## Tinstaafl

Apple is the AOL of geek hardware.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Munsen00 said:


> I "acquire" mine, put on CPU, then iTunes. If I don't wanna pay alot. Other times driving down the road-shazam-itunes


Sod that. I used to torrent music then it got so cheap not to that I just pay now. I could download 3000+ tracks a day for that $0.31 if I wanted to and it would be fast and I could do it where ever I am. Beach, pool, back yard, interstate etc etc. Can arrange my playlists on the go and never have to plug my phone into the pc. I ain't plugged my iPhone into my pc since I bought it a year ago.


----------



## angus242

When did I ever say I haven't used an iPhone. Did I miss something?

If I went to the iMac and replied to you, would that make you happier?


----------



## CHRenewal

BCConstruction said:


> You still ain't answered my question. Why do they "rule" what exactly are they doing what makes them "rule"? It's a serious question.


They are the number 1 phone by far!!!. What makes you think they are inferior...you actually own one brother:whistling


----------



## WarriorWithWood

CHRenewal said:


> You're right there are some functionalities that we use in the profession that are not as good as other tablets, but I still will use the iphone over any other phone. Even though I do have an iPad, I recognize other features would make it the only one I would use. But as far as phones, Apple's rule. I don't see the proprietary issues as a big hinderance as they have plenty of options. You can get a construction calculator app or your iPhone Angus.


The Note is a phone not a tablet.


----------



## angus242

CHRenewal said:


> They are the number 1 phone by far!!!.


----------



## CHRenewal

WarriorWithWood said:


> The Note is a phone not a tablet.


Yes I kinda segwayed into tablets as better for what you like your Note for, but didn't quite type all that out..Sorry


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

CHRenewal said:


> They are the number 1 phone by far!!!. What makes you think they are inferior...you actually own one brother:whistling


Whos figures are they? Nokia have sold about 3x as many phones as apple have with just one model


----------



## CHRenewal

I much more like the iPhone for the phone stuff and a tablet for the other stuff.


----------



## CHRenewal

BCConstruction said:


> Whos figures are they? Nokia have sold about 3x as many phones as apple have with just one model


Are you serious?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

But apples iphone5 is supposed to raise the gdp by. 5%? :laughing:


----------



## WarriorWithWood

CHRenewal said:


> Brother, I've HEARD every lame excuse used in this thread to why you don't like iPhone. You have NEVER even had one, so how can you say you don't like them??? I have never used an Android, so I have no idea if its better or not. But I have used iPhone's and there has not been any reason to try the Android. At least try an iPhone before you bash them and call people ISheep....come on now...You don't like them because they are the number one phone...just admit it...too shiny for you...the Android are pretty shiny too:laughing:


just as an FYI, I've had an iPhone, an iPad, and an iPod touch. I gave them all a shot and I sold them all, they were too limited and I like the Android OS much better. I like being able to use a file explorer on my phone among everything else listed.

To each his own, we're not going to change each others minds. You like ios, I like Android, there's plenty of phones to go around.:thumbsup:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

CHRenewal said:


> Are you serious?


Yes very much. 

Apple 80 million units all models combined
Nokia 250 million units from just one model not the whole range they ever made.


----------



## WarriorWithWood

I think the chart is US sales, you're talking worldwide stats.


----------



## angus242

Yes, I posted the US chart.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

WarriorWithWood said:


> I think the chart is US sales, you're talking worldwide stats.


Yah the 80 million is US I think world wide it's 130 million total. Hard to get accurate figures because they include all IOS devices.

Ohh thought you was saying the Phone handset figures.


----------



## CHRenewal

angus242 said:


>


Ok so Android is leading in Q4 2011, I wonder what it is today. perhaps a closer spread. This measure usage or what?

You yourself, said that you struggled with the initial Android releases when you could have gone to an iPhone and had a better experience, but decided not too. Why?


----------



## CHRenewal

BCConstruction said:


> Yes very much.
> 
> Apple 80 million units all models combined
> Nokia 250 million units from just one model not the whole range they ever made.


We're talking smartphones not any phone!


----------



## Munsen00

BCConstruction said:


> Sod that. I used to torrent music then it got so cheap not to that I just pay now. I could download 3000+ tracks a day for that $0.31 if I wanted to and it would be fast and I could do it where ever I am. Beach, pool, back yard, interstate etc etc. Can arrange my playlists on the go and never have to plug my phone into the pc. I ain't plugged my iPhone into my pc since I bought it a year ago.


Nice! I'm kinda tarded, when it comes to tech. I like to have my frameing hammer with me when I have to do office work, on the pc. Guess that proves some of y'all points.


----------



## CHRenewal

WarriorWithWood said:


> just as an FYI, I've had an iPhone, an iPad, and an iPod touch. I gave them all a shot and I sold them all, they were too limited and I like the Android OS much better. I like being able to use a file explorer on my phone among everything else listed.
> 
> To each his own, we're not going to change each others minds. You like ios, I like Android, there's plenty of phones to go around.:thumbsup:


I agree, perhaps if I went to an Android I would give up the iPhone too, but I just haven't seen the need to right now.


----------



## angus242

CHRenewal said:


> Ok so Android is leading in Q4 2011, I wonder what it is today. perhaps a closer spread. This measure usage or what?
> 
> You yourself, said that you struggled with the initial Android releases when you could have gone to an iPhone and had a better experience, but decided not too. Why?


I posted the stats soon after the iPhone 4S came out so you didn't yell "foul". The Galaxy S3 or HTC OneX is not included so I'm sure the current stats are really slanted in Android's favor.

I bought an early Android because:
1) I have Sprint and in its infinite wisdom, Apple limited the sales of iPhone to AT&T for years.
2) At the time a Windows phone was double the price of the Android.


----------



## CHRenewal

angus242 said:


> I posted the stats soon after the iPhone 4S came out so you didn't yell "foul". The Galaxy S3 or HTC OneX is not included so I'm sure the current stats are really slanted in Android's favor.
> 
> I bought an early Android because:
> 1) I have Sprint and in its infinite wisdom, Apple limited the sales of iPhone to AT&T for years.
> 2) At the time a Windows phone was double the price of the Android.


Ok I understand. My point is that for all the joking and ISheep stuff the iPhone is an incredible product and getting better. All these others have been chasing this technology where Apple brought it forward. So if Android starts to beat them then I will go to them, but I don't see that happening anytime soon. I do like the look and feel of the iPhone but that is not the reason I own one.


----------



## BamBamm5144

It works well for me.

My wife's android based phone is terrible.


----------



## angus242

As of May 2012, Samsung alone has out sold Apple


----------



## angus242

CHRenewal said:


> Ok I understand. My point is that for all the joking and ISheep stuff the iPhone is an incredible product and getting better. All these others have been chasing this technology where Apple brought it forward. So if Android starts to beat them then I will go to them, but I don't see that happening anytime soon. I do like the look and feel of the iPhone but that is not the reason I own one.


I'm sure the stats will balance out some after the launch of iPhone 5. But you are not understanding, Apple is out sold by not just Android devices but Samsung alone. Android's market share is about 20% higher than iOS.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

CHRenewal said:


> Ok I understand. My point is that for all the joking and ISheep stuff the iPhone is an incredible product and getting better. All these others have been chasing this technology where Apple brought it forward. So if Android starts to beat them then I will go to them, but I don't see that happening anytime soon. I do like the look and feel of the iPhone but that is not the reason I own one.


Again what are Apple doing that others are chasing? You do realize its the other way around. They were slow on every feature ever released. They are consistently a year behind other models. Apples been chasing them on 3G, 4G, screen size, CPU, and of course the most important part of any phone OS Features. I'm not seeing anywhere where Apple were ahead.


----------



## angus242

BCConstruction said:


> I'm not seeing anywhere where Apple were ahead.


Stylish use of aluminum!


----------



## angus242

Galaxy Note vs iPhone :laughing:


----------



## BamBamm5144

It's a phone, not a tablet.


----------



## Munsen00

angus242 said:


> Galaxy Note vs iPhone :laughing:


How big u want your phone? Put your 32" flat screen in your pocket?


----------



## Greg from K/W

Here you go guys

http://www.91mobiles.com/articles/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/World-Smartphone-sales.jpg


----------



## angus242

Munsen00 said:


> How big u want your phone? Put your 32" flat screen in your pocket?


----------



## Munsen00

Good one! That's funny @?!&$!


----------



## Ninjaframer

I like to be able to put my phone in my pocket with out looking like I'm pitching a tent in my pants. I don't mind the screen size of the iPhone at all. I wouldn't want it to be any bigger than it is.


----------



## angus242

I fit my 4.8" phone in my pocket and no issues. I don't look like I'm trying to hide the salami.


----------



## Ninjaframer

Ya but are you wearing mc hammer pants? I think you'd have a tough time wearin wranglers.


----------



## angus242

dickies regular fit.


----------



## angus242

My phone is thinner and lighter than an iPhone 4S


----------



## Munsen00

Ninjaframer said:


> Ya but are you wearing mc hammer pants? I think you'd have a tough time wearin wranglers.


Ya, chics put their phones, in their back pockets.


----------



## Ninjaframer

You know what I wish they would include in a phone is a fm transmitter, it sucks that you have to hook up an accessory.


----------



## Munsen00

Ninjaframer said:


> You know what I wish they would include in a phone is a fm transmitter, it sucks that you have to hook up an accessory.


Where's that hy-tech B.S.? They all, just wanna take your money. Those broke phone company's.


----------



## angus242

The S3 has an FM radio chip. However, the FCC was nice enough to require Samsung to disable it.


----------



## Ninjaframer

angus242 said:


> The S3 has an FM radio chip. However, the FCC was nice enough to require Samsung to disable it.


So its not legal for a phone to have a built in fm transmitter?


----------



## angus242

I don't know of a US phone that has ever had one enabled. I think there are multiple HTC phones that also have the radio chip but only enabled on international versions.


----------



## Ninjaframer

Freakin FCC- phone nazis.


----------



## angus242

Yep!


----------



## WarriorWithWood

I wish there was a phone with that enabled. Hell I wish I could find a powerful aftermarket one but the FCC doesn't allow anything but the weak crap that's available everywhere.


----------



## Inner10

Apple sucks but you can't harp too much on screen size, they stuck with their beloved small screens because it fit the average reach of a person's thumb. They decided to increase the size finally because the market showed that people are willing to sacrifice some one handed use for a larger screen.

Even Blackberry had a point with their archaic hardware arguing anything more would be a waste...so they release a phone with cutting edge hardware and it doesn't perform much better at all.

Also despite vastly inferior hardware iOS still has the upper hand when it comes to touch screen response and smooth graphics. Only now is Android catching up with project butter.

All apple devices are not user serviceable but that's the way smart phones are going, kiss replaceable batteries and memory cards goodbye because there will be few remaining in the future. 

Apple did not lead smart phone technology, but they did pioneer pure "finger" operated touchscreen devices.

All in all Apple is more of a follower than a leader in the industry, but there are a few things that I have to respect them for.


----------



## MALCO.New.York

Inner10 said:


> All in all Apple is more of a follower than a leader in the industry, but there are a few things that I have to respect them for.


I respect Jobs and his Marketing. It was BRILLIANT. Although he IS THE DEVIL. He suckered Millions of Sheep in to his flock! Brilliant Devil!


----------



## Munsen00

MALCO.New.York said:


> I respect Jobs and his Marketing. It was BRILLIANT. Although he IS THE DEVIL. He suckered Millions of Sheep in to his flock! Brilliant Devil!


That's offensive, isheeple are no more silly than than anyone else that has a growth from their ear. Listen to your selves, the devil, is in charge here.


----------



## Kent Whitten

Munsen00 said:


> How big u want your phone? Put your 32" flat screen in your pocket?


Uhh.... I see people using the ipad for taking video. Maybe it's just me, but that seems silly. 

I can also use a MicroSD card in my phone. 

And use worldwide standard cables for charging. 

And use my computer to transfer files instead of being forced to use proprietary software that takes forever to sync. 

And apple will never look this good.


----------



## ranteso

I'm not up on this smart phone stuff, I just have a standard flip phone (just got the casio gzone ravine because I got tired of looking at the previous model after 4 years!). It's the only one that will stand up to job site conditions. 

I just need to call my clients, text and check my emails in the am/pm at home. If I need a level I'll just grab a real one from my truck and I don't need to know the phase of the moon or watch movies at work. 

I do have to agree with MALCO, some of these companies are good at getting people to spend their money on products they don't need. They know exactly where to aim their marketing, right at the retarded part of the human brain, and for a lot of humans that's a big part of the brain.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

go buy your iphone 5 so I can pick up a cheap used 4s. I would get an android, but I don't feel like spending a couple hundred bucks buying the apps that I have again for android.

All phones are overpriced hunks of plastic anyways.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Twitter and a lot of Apple based forums are blowing up since yesterday. Some forums have new threads every few seconds. Looks like the isheep took the bait lol

Im not getting what they are so excited for? Now if they would have made it thinner with edge to edge glass, lighter, got rid of the home botton and an OS overhaul to include some simple features that are of use to people then I think the phone could have been a hit for me. Just really unsure why all the isheep are going crazy for:blink: 

I asked me mate who is a rabid apple fanboy why he is so excited and he said its the new iPhone man it's the best phone out. I asked him why and he said because its new. He didnt have any reason to buy it other than it being new. It does nothing the 4s or 4 does :blink: I bet the iPhone 5 would have sold if they went backwards in the design and put the iPhone 4 hardware into a 4" screen. If you take away the 4" screen what exactly have they added that's worth changing from your current phone. Remember 90% of the isheep didn't even want a bigger screen because steve jobs told them its was never gonna happen with a iPhone. Yet now Apple does it they all need it lol


----------



## SpecBid

Here is my issue w Apple, and it's my own issue because I buy their products. I'm not forced into doing it. 
The iPhone is the same phone that it's always been. Its actually behind the times if you ask me.
Second, my 7 year old recently got a 16G Google Nexus tablet. With the exception of 3g/4g, it makes my iPad2 look and feel like an antiquated piece of junk. The android jellybean OS, combined with the new features, make it a no brainer....AND ITS A THIRD OF THE PRICE !!!!!!!

I have an iphone, ipad, and a macbook pro. I'm committed, but will not reinvest the same money in Apple products when it comes time to replace.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

I can't think of one item that has sold better being form over function. They managed to take run of the mill items and package them in a shiny case, lock the system down and make it dumb yet still sell millions of units. 

That's like me building a kitchen, making it look nice but removing the door handles to the draws and doors and add auto open systems. then saying you ain't allowed to use your dishwasher or oven unless we give you permission and your only allowed to cook what we say and then sell millions of them :blink:

But hey I got a nice looking kitchen it just don't function like it should. It's more important to look cool.


----------



## Inner10




----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Inner10 said:


>


The comments crack me up. What's even more funny is 500+ people dislike it. They must have offended some isheep as they would be the only ones who wouldn't have laughed at this :laughing:


----------



## tileman2000

That is too funny. 

Check out what Hulk Hogen will look in 20 years at 00:55. :whistling


----------



## WarriorWithWood

WarriorWithWood said:


> More proof that apple owners are sheep. :laughing:


I posted that on page 2.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

WarriorWithWood said:


> I posted that on page 2.


Well I posted it on page 1 :laughing:


----------



## Inner10

I totally didn't read the first 7 pages...:laughing:


----------



## Inner10

Wow I didn't even read the first post...fvck me eh?:laughing:


----------



## tileman2000

Inner10 said:


> Wow I didn't even read the first post...fvck me eh?:laughing:


I did so I have no excuse. Was skimming and even posted on the earlier threads.

Saw a couple celebs in the video too which makes even funnier.

All this typed from my iPhone 4.


----------



## WarriorWithWood

BCConstruction said:


> Well I posted it on page 1 :laughing:


I knew I saw it somewhere else. :laughing:


----------



## RobertCDF

I read this thread... The isheep supporting apple is a hypocrite, he admited that NOTHING was better BUT he's never even used android... But then tells those of us who OWN android AND have USED apple are wrong... hmmm... no credibility.


----------



## NHCremodeling

An oldie but a goodie


----------



## NHCremodeling

It will take about three clicks on that to make it readable.


----------



## JT Wood

Im replacing my 3gs with a galaxy s3 today. 

I'm pissed that my 3 yr old phone is unusable because I am unable to downgrade to my original os.

That is the sole reason that I am leaving apple.

The phone worked good I like the layout, It shouldn't take 15 seconds to turn on an app, or lord help me if I am listening to music and the phone rings.:laughing:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

JT Wood said:


> Im replacing my 3gs with a galaxy s3 today.
> 
> I'm pissed that my 3 yr old phone is unusable because I am unable to downgrade to my original os.
> 
> That is the sole reason that I am leaving apple.
> 
> The phone worked good I like the layout, It shouldn't take 15 seconds to turn on an app, or lord help me if I am listening to music and the phone rings.:laughing:


My iPad would be in the trash if it wasn't for me being able to downgrade the OS the last update gimped my iPad.


----------



## WarriorWithWood

I sold mine because the last update made it unusable.


----------



## tileman2000

I've only have my iPhone for a couple weeks now so the verdict is still out. So far there hasn't been any issues to speak of.

My last phone was a GalaxyS and it was extremely slow. I wouldn't get my emails for at least a week and always froze up.


----------



## WarriorWithWood




----------



## WarriorWithWood




----------



## Kent Whitten

WarriorWithWood said:


> I sold mine because the last update made it unusable.


Same thing that happened to me. I was using the 3s. There was a big update when 4 came out, it installed on my iphone and it maimed it pretty good. Waited and waited fox a fix....nothing. I finally hacked it backwards and it worked much better. 

Then they came out with the definitive fix to the 3s problem and I wasn't fooled this time. I waited and waited.....another update came and I said "it has to be fixed by now" so I updated and it just about killed my phone. 

That was the last straw. That was months of waiting until they even acknowledged a problem, and they still couldn't fix it. 

I have had zero problems with android devices, except my own. No more of this proprietary crap. For $199, I got the best phone at the time, Galaxy S3. The free Navigation software is enough of an incentive.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Kent Whitten said:


> Same thing that happened to me. I was using the 3s. There was a big update when 4 came out, it installed on my iphone and it maimed it pretty good. Waited and waited fox a fix....nothing. I finally hacked it backwards and it worked much better.
> 
> Then they came out with the definitive fix to the 3s problem and I wasn't fooled this time. I waited and waited.....another update came and I said "it has to be fixed by now" so I updated and it just about killed my phone.
> 
> That was the last straw. That was months of waiting until they even acknowledged a problem, and they still couldn't fix it.
> 
> I have had zero problems with android devices, except my own. No more of this proprietary crap. For $199, I got the best phone at the time, Galaxy S3. The free Navigation software is enough of an incentive.


Once your out of that warrenty period apple don't give a dam. Even then their customer services sucks. The issue with the iPads and 5.0 has affected every single user who has the iPad yet apple say they have heard nothing about the issue even though theres thousands of threads about the constant crashing. Mine crashed when I clicked reply and took 20 seconds to unlock its self. Does it prob 30x a day currently. I can't even open sites with more than a 10 pics


----------



## DeanV

I have zero problems on my iPad2 are you one the original?

We have 3 android phones. 2 are awful and one is fine (not bad and not great). SD card rescan issues on the decent Android. 

iOS on the the iPad2 scrolls and zooms a lot better than the android phone (version 2.3 or 2.4 of android, I believe).

I do like widgets on android phones however.

I prefer the iOS operating system.

I prefer the Swype keyboard option on android.

Over all, I give it's 4.5 out of 5 and android 3 out of 5.

This is as a non-techie guy, but someone who likes gadgets and stuff. I do not want to hack, mod, tweek, just pick up a device and use it.


----------



## RobertCDF

DeanV said:


> android phone (version 2.3 or 2.4 of android, I believe).


Time to upgrade... ICS and Jellybean have made vast improvements.


----------



## DeanV

I wish I could. My phone is 2 years old now and unsupported. Fragmentation issues on all 3 phones.


----------



## WarriorWithWood

DeanV said:


> I have zero problems on my iPad2 are you one the original?


It shouldn't matter, if the original iPad couldn't handle it then it shouldn't have been made available for it.



DeanV said:


> I wish I could. My phone is 2 years old now and unsupported. Fragmentation issues on all 3 phones.


He means upgrade the phone not the OS which can be done if you root it. What do you mean by fragmentation?


----------



## WarriorWithWood




----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

WarriorWithWood said:


> Those benchmarks seem fishy (*read- Total BS) if you ask me. How is a dual core 1.02ghz processor going to come close to a 1.4 ghz quad core?


Depends what bench mark program it is. You don't see massive gains with the quad cores on some. I went from a single core on me old pc to a quad core on me new one and it's faster but not 4x faster. Plus IOS is so basic that it's like running 3.1 compared to windows 7 so you have far less going on when the OS is running. What gets me though is some sites reviewing it don't fault it in anyway or form and it's the best phone they ever used:blink: even though it's exactly the same OS as the last one:blink: 

When you look at what Nokia are doing with phones an the technology they are using that's something to be impressed by yet the iPhone has nothing and it's being blown up by the press to be the best phone on the planet! When it's far from. The people impressed by this are just brain dead morons.


----------



## Inner10

BCConstruction said:


> Depends what bench mark program it is. You don't see massive gains with the quad cores on some. I went from a single core on me old pc to a quad core on me new one and it's faster but not 4x faster. Plus IOS is so basic that it's like running 3.1 compared to windows 7 so you have far less going on when the OS is running. What gets me though is some sites reviewing it don't fault it in anyway or form and it's the best phone they ever used:blink: even though it's exactly the same OS as the last one:blink:
> 
> When you look at what Nokia are doing with phones an the technology they are using that's something to be impressed by yet the iPhone has nothing and it's being blown up by the press to be the best phone on the planet! When it's far from. The people impressed by this are just brain dead morons.


You just validated Apple's primary argument of "our software runs faster without cutting edge hardware".


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Inner10 said:


> You just validated Apple's primary argument of "our software runs faster without cutting edge hardware".


There's no doubt they run fast for the size of CPU. Def not the fastest no but still fast. But at the cost of a very limited OS. They could be the fastest but they know full well that the isheep prefer form over function so they do more work on cosmetic stuff than hardware stuff. Like I said the the phone is slower than phones that have been out several months and it's not even out yet. The phone will be dated pretty bad by the time people have it in their hands. 

This is Apple philosophy with all there products though. Keep the system simple so they can use cheaper hardware to increase profits as most Apple users ain't technical minded enough to know what's good hardware and what's not.


----------



## Inner10

BCConstruction said:


> There's no doubt they run fast for the size of CPU. Def not the fastest no but still fast. But at the cost of a very limited OS. They could be the fastest but they know full well that the isheep prefer form over function so they do more work on cosmetic stuff than hardware stuff. Like I said the the phone is slower than phones that have been out several months and it's not even out yet. The phone will be dated pretty bad by the time people have it in their hands.
> 
> This is Apple philosophy with all there products though. Keep the system simple so they can use cheaper hardware to increase profits as most Apple users ain't technical minded enough to know what's good hardware and what's not.


Completely agree, but as much as I dislike apple I don't know how they make a touchscreens and touchpads that work so damn well!


----------



## kambrooks

Reading this thread makes me marvel in the passion people have regarding the iPhone.

If you don't like it you don't like it, the polar opinions apple creates are laughable. 

I love my iPhone 4s by the way and will purchase the 5 on Friday. Nothing works more intuitively and seamlessly together than my iPad iPhone and MacBook. For me it's that simple.

I'd like to hear some of you defend Suzuki cars the way you defend other CELL phones. They have all kinds of technology at a lower cost :thumbsup:


----------



## angus242

Yeah but a Suzuki is not a more capable (or less limited) car. It's low budget for the economical driver. That's not an applicable comparison.

The high end Android phones are actually more capable than an iPhone. 

So if you're saying an iPhone is a Mercesdes, I'm saying my Galaxy S3 is a Bentley....and it's still cheaper than the iPhoney.


----------



## kambrooks

angus242 said:


> Yeah but a Suzuki is not a more capable (or less limited) car. It's low budget for the economical driver. That's not an applicable comparison.
> 
> The high end Android phones are actually more capable than an iPhone.
> 
> So if you're saying an iPhone is a Mercesdes, I'm saying my Galaxy S3 is a Bentley....and it's still cheaper than the iPhoney.


While not the most accurate comparison it seems applicable. 

Cause it seems like a lot of this discussion was about the "guts", essentially, of the phones. Suzuki(any regular auto maker, Honda, Toyota etc.) motors have all kinds of technology. So do Mercedes and Bentleys

You pay for the name, status, shininess, comfort and image of the Mercedes and Bentleys.

Does the notion of the person who buys a BMW over a Honda baffle everyone here as well?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Apple blows... yawn..... Android!


----------



## angus242

I'm so confused now. 

Regardless, iPhone doesn't offer me anything I want. Android integrates mucho bettero for my needs and I can customize to my needs.

Besides that, a 3.5" screen is so 2009.


----------



## kambrooks

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Apple blows... yawn..... Android!


Thought you were cool....


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

kambrooks said:


> Thought you were cool....


I am..... Very.... :scooter:


----------



## angus242

Is that Vespa-cool?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

angus242 said:


> Is that Vespa-cool?


Yea


----------



## angus242




----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Im in if its lezba... :whistling:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Inner10 said:


> Completely agree, but as much as I dislike apple I don't know how they make a touchscreens and touchpads that work so damn well!


To be honest I been pretty impressed with a lot of the new android handsets. The ones about a year ago were pretty poor in sensitivity for sure. I have heard some talk of the nokias being the best but I have not used one yet so I can't really say. One thing I will say though is it don't take long for the iPhone touch smoothness to slow down and start lagging. I have to do about 1-2 resets a month to boot fresh. not a big seal but they still suffer. I just still can't get over why people are going so crazy over the iPhone 5! It has a screen that other phones had 2 years ago and a extra row of icons which I have been able to do for the last 2 years with a jailbreak. I won't even upgrade to IOS because I will loose features and not gain them :laughing:


----------



## angus242

Best OS......:laughing:

http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2012/09/wi-fi-issues-plague-ios-6-upgrade/


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

BCConstruction said:


> To be honest I been pretty impressed with a lot of the new android handsets. The ones about a year ago were pretty poor in sensitivity for sure. I have heard some talk of the nokias being the best but I have not used one yet so I can't really say. One thing I will say though is it don't take long for the iPhone touch smoothness to slow down and start lagging. I have to do about 1-2 resets a month to boot fresh. not a big seal but they still suffer. I just still can't get over why people are going so crazy over the iPhone 5! It has a screen that other phones had 2 years ago and a extra row of icons which I have been able to do for the last 2 years with a jailbreak. I won't even upgrade to IOS because I will loose features and not gain them :laughing:


fftopic: :laughing:


----------



## NHCremodeling

kambrooks said:


> Reading this thread makes me marvel in the passion people have regarding the iPhone.
> 
> If you don't like it you don't like it, the polar opinions apple creates are laughable.
> 
> *I love my iPhone 4s by the way and will purchase the 5 on Friday*. Nothing works more intuitively and seamlessly together than my iPad iPhone and MacBook. For me it's that simple.
> 
> I'd like to hear some of you defend Suzuki cars the way you defend other CELL phones. They have all kinds of technology at a lower cost :thumbsup:


.....


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

angus242 said:


> Best OS......:laughing:
> 
> http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2012/09/wi-fi-issues-plague-ios-6-upgrade/


Clearly they didn't have any older iPhones to test ios6 on because all the isheep bought every last one they had :laughing:


----------



## 4 seasons

Every android I have ever had bog down over time and never work like they do when they are new..my iPhone 4s is awesome and works flawlessly.

To each his own.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

4 seasons said:


> Every android I have ever had bog down over time and never work like they do when they are new..my iPhone 4s is awesome and works flawlessly.
> 
> To each his own.


What android phones did you have?


----------



## WarriorWithWood

kambrooks said:


> Nothing works more intuitively and seamlessly together than my iPad iPhone and MacBook. For me it's that simple.


----------



## WarriorWithWood

kambrooks said:


> Does the notion of the person who buys a BMW over a Honda baffle everyone here as well?


Are you saying the iPhone is a BMW and the Android is a Honda? :laughing::no:

If I were to compare them to cars I'd say one is a Mercedes and the other is a BMW. They're close and they typically trade the number 1 spot, but this year Apple blew it.


----------



## kambrooks

WarriorWithWood said:


> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FFhjDX-DUew">YouTube Link</a>
> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kTTSsB92L_s">YouTube Link</a>


Lol


----------



## WarriorWithWood

Sound familiar? :laughing:


----------



## kambrooks

WarriorWithWood said:


> Are you saying the iPhone is a BMW and the Android is a Honda? :laughing::no:
> 
> If I were to compare them to cars I'd say one is a Mercedes and the other is a BMW. They're close and they typically trade the number 1 spot, but this year Apple blew it.


No. Not at all. I'm really not familiar with android. My sisters have them and complain but ehh

Just wondering why people can't grasp the concept, paying more for what you want... Honda can be more reliable more fuel efficient longer lasting higher resale. But I'll take my $40k and get into a entry level Beemer before I'm buying a tracked out accord.


----------



## WarriorWithWood

kambrooks said:


> No. Not at all. I'm really not familiar with android. My sisters have them and complain but ehh
> 
> Just wondering why people can't grasp the concept, paying more for what you want... Honda can be more reliable more fuel efficient longer lasting higher resale. But I'll take my $40k and get into a entry level Beemer before I'm buying a tracked out accord.


Reread what you just wrote. You ARE making the analogy that Android is the cheaper phone when it's not. The people that complain about Android are the people that get the "free with contract" version. That's not the comparison we're trying to make here.

Not all Android phones are like that. I have a Galaxy Note that has higher specs in every way AND it "just works". 

I agree, you need to spend money if you want a good product. The Note was just as expensive as the iPhone but it does SO much more for the same money. Go to the store and compare a Galaxy S3 or a Note and see for yourself.


----------



## kambrooks

WarriorWithWood said:


> Sound familiar? :laughing:


I'm not that into it. Just like my phone. 

I have a few cousins and nephews, 2-5yr olds. Pick up and iPad and can get to Dora on YouTube or pick a song they like... To me that's as intuitive as it gets

Although I do wish I could have that finger swiping lock screen haha


----------



## kambrooks

WarriorWithWood said:


> Reread what you just wrote. You ARE making the analogy that Android is the cheaper phone when it's not. The people that complain about Android are the people that get the "free with contract" version. That's not the comparison we're trying to make here.
> 
> Not all Android phones are like that. I have a Galaxy Note that has higher specs in every way AND it "just works".
> 
> I agree, you need to spend money if you want a good product. The Note was just as expensive as the iPhone but it does SO much more for the same money. Go to the store and compare a Galaxy S3 or a Note and see for yourself.


No.

Two cars same price.... Tricked out Honda undoubtedly will have more whistles then the lowest Beemer

But I want the Beemer


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

WarriorWithWood said:


> Reread what you just wrote. You ARE making the analogy that Android is the cheaper phone when it's not. The people that complain about Android are the people that get the "free with contract" version. That's not the comparison we're trying to make here.
> 
> Not all Android phones are like that. I have a Galaxy Note that has higher specs in every way AND it "just works".
> 
> I agree, you need to spend money if you want a good product. The Note was just as expensive as the iPhone but it does SO much more for the same money. Go to the store and compare a Galaxy S3 or a Note and see for yourself.


The same goes for most apple desktop users. They first of bought a $500 desktop and bitched it wouldn't run well then they say they bought a Mac and It just works but it was 3x the cost. If they would,have bought a pc for $1500 it would have blown the Mac away lol


----------



## BamBamm5144

I can't wait to get the IPhone 5 so I can give my wife my IPhone 4 so she can quit complaining about her terrible the droid is I got her


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

kambrooks said:


> No.
> 
> Two cars same price.... Tricked out Honda undoubtedly will have more whistles then the lowest Beemer
> 
> But I want the Beemer


Your comparison only works if you include the features. Your BMW (aka iphone) wouldn't have power seats, AC, electric windows, cd player, manual gear box, sun roof, leather seats, heated and cooled seats but you have a better looking car than the Honda (aka android phone)


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

BamBamm5144 said:


> I can't wait to get the IPhone 5 so I can give my wife my IPhone 4 so she can quit complaining about her terrible the droid is I got her


What droid did you get her?


----------



## kambrooks

BCConstruction said:


> Your comparison only works if you include the features. Your BMW (aka iphone) wouldn't have power seats, AC, electric windows, cd player, manual gear box, sun roof, leather seats, heated and cooled seats but you have a better looking car than the Honda (aka android phone)


Idk how many cars you can find for 40k without AC. 

No doubt you understand the point I wish to make you nit picking....

I wonder what an all Apple-user CT would be like hmmmmm


----------



## WarriorWithWood

kambrooks said:


> I wonder what an all Apple-user CT would be like hmmmmm


It would be a bunch of people wasting money on things because they assume they're the best instead of truly trying all the options.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

kambrooks said:


> Idk how many cars you can find for 40k without AC.
> 
> No doubt you understand the point I wish to make you nit picking....
> 
> I wonder what an all Apple-user CT would be like hmmmmm


But we ain't taking about cars. Your using cars as an example and you can't do that because a car that looks good outside is normally loaded with features on the inside which the iphone is not. Thats why you have to remove all the parts that matter from the BMW. Just like Apple do with the iPhone. Oh yeah you also have to buy your fuel from the BMW garage for 3x the normal costs and you can only use the octane they tell you and if you use other fuel you void your warrenty.


----------



## JT Wood

kambrooks said:


> I'm not that into it. Just like my phone.
> 
> I have a few cousins and nephews, 2-5yr olds. Pick up and iPad and can get to Dora on YouTube or pick a song they like... To me that's as intuitive as it gets
> 
> Although I do wish I could have that finger swiping lock screen haha



We have an iPad 2 and a.couple of acer tablets. All my little kids can use either one without any problems.

They are all intuitive. My 3 yr old daughter plays on the acer all the time ..


The other day i came into the room and she was watching Futurama. From Netflix


----------



## shanekw1

Oh my... twelve pages.


----------



## JT Wood

JT Wood said:


> We have an iPad 2 and a.couple of acer tablets. All my little kids can use either one without any problems.
> 
> They are all intuitive. My 3 yr old daughter plays on the acer all the time ..
> 
> The other day i came into the room and she was watching Futurama. From Netflix




Just to add .

I've been using my galaxy s3 since sunday, and I have found it to be at least as easy to use as the I phone.

I prefer it actually.

I like that I can add an extra 32 gigs by buying an sd card.

Plus the screen is bigger. Its lighter and it as much cheaper.


I found I was getting bored with the apple software too.


----------

